# Chili - here's my recipe, help me maket it better!



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's how I normally make chili. More pictures to come.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Step 2: Diced cheap steaks, add steaks and chili meat to bacon grease, brown, then add beer with some Lawry's and Worchestershire and let simmer. Then add chopped onion, orange peppers, and tomatoes, one can hunt's fire roasted diced tomatoes, and chili powder mixture. Mine consists of a cross between Ancho, Chipolte, conventional chili powder, cumin, wee bit of oregano, and celery salt with minced garlic to taste. One more step to follow.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 26, 2009)

are you from Texas or up North?


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

*Last Step, plus my chili powder mixture*

First pic is the mixture. I don't normally use regular flour to thicken the chili, I find crushing the saltines helps the flavor.

Here is the question to the group- What ingredients can I add to help my chili? I know that I want to smoke meats before adding them to chili, but that is not practical right now (hopefully, that will change soon). I have made white chili before and it was very good, but that is not what I am asking, how can I improve on this basic recipe?

Thanks again for all you help!


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

chickenfoot said:


> are you from Texas or up North?


Texas, don't believe in beans in chili.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

AGAIN in case this was hidden: Here is the question to the group- What ingredients can I add to help my chili? I know that I want to smoke meats before adding them to chili, but that is not practical right now (hopefully, that will change soon). I have made white chili before and it was very good, but that is not what I am asking, how can I improve on this basic recipe? 

Thanks again for all you help!


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks good. When is grub time? I would keep the diced roasted tomatoes and toss the regular tomatoes for a can of spicy V-8. Little different flavor profile.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I added the sauces out of a large ranch style bean can to mine then I got lazy and now just add the beans but wash the beans with your beer and the stock it adds good flavor.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

FISH TAILS said:


> I added the sauces out of a large ranch style bean can to mine then I got lazy and now just add the beans but wash the beans with your beer and the stock it adds good flavor.


Good thought, I have done that when making mexican style beans, I am blanking on the term, but not refried.


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry! Can't help you, never use a receipe. Differs a little each time - don't measure. Just do it to taste! The Italians over in Nigeria always wanted to know and 'course I had to laugh. Yours looks good.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Choose one of these then you can modify it to what you want to do.

Past Terlingua Chili Champions recipes: http://www.chili.org/recipes.html

Personally, I make a version of Cindy Reeds(winner in 1992 & 1993).


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I didnt see any "dirty socks" (Cumino) in your pictures. It Aint Chili without dirty socks


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

2nd bottle from the left in the first pic of the second post. Agreed.



Blackgar said:


> I didnt see any "dirty socks" (Cumino) in your pictures. It Aint Chili without dirty socks


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

scwine said:


> Choose one of these then you can modify it to what you want to do.
> 
> Past Terlingua Chili Champions recipes: http://www.chili.org/recipes.html
> 
> Personally, I make a version of Cindy Reeds(winner in 1992 & 1993).


I've never won but placed in several chili cookoffs with a modified version of Cindy Reeds'. It's been several years, but she was kinda of a mentor to me, being in my late 20's, early 30's, I needed all the help I could get.

Also, I'd reccommend ordering some spices from Pendry's, makes a huge difference. If you are wanting the ones I used shoot me a PM and I'll send them to you. If not, look at the common ones used in the championship recipes, and try a few.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I forgot to mention the cheese I use is Vermont white Cheddar and it makes a big difference it is a bit bitter.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I use the Cindy Reed recipe, with the following mod's:

-I cube my meat, 1/4" size or even smaller.

-I don't use store bought boullion or broth, I make my own out of beef bones or venison bones (when handy).

-For extra liquid, I'll toss in a 2-quart can of tomato juice.

-Instead of jalapeno powder, I'll mince fresh jalapenos.

-I use fresh (peeled and chopped) tomato, onion & garlic instead of powder or canned.

-I also use as many as 3 different types of smoked, dried chili's. It just depends on what looks good down at the farmer's market when I'm ready to cook.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*No additions but....*

Most texas recipes say no rice and beans but try putting a fried egg on the bottom of the bowl of chili. My dad thought that was the ultimate meal.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Add about 2 ounces of tequila to it while cooking. Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Floatin Doc said:


> Add about 2 ounces of tequila to it while cooking. Yes, I'm serious.


This I will try, as well as the egg.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

fishtale said:


> I've never won but placed in several chili cookoffs with a modified version of Cindy Reeds'. It's been several years, but she was kinda of a mentor to me, being in my late 20's, early 30's, I needed all the help I could get.
> 
> Also, I'd reccommend ordering some spices from Pendry's, makes a huge difference. If you are wanting the ones I used shoot me a PM and I'll send them to you. If not, look at the common ones used in the championship recipes, and try a few.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


I have used her receipe as well with some slight modifications. It won Chilifest here one year and several other little competitions around.

Good recipe!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Sea Aggie said:


> I use the Cindy Reed recipe, with the following mod's:
> 
> -I cube my meat, 1/4" size or even smaller.
> 
> ...


I agree, substitute fresh for non-competitive chili. However, competitive chili is meat and gravy only. If judges see fillers such as onion, tomatos, garlic, etc...It will be thrown out.

I like to make the same type of substitutions when cooking at home for family or friends, however never at cook-offs.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

fishtale said:


> I agree, substitute fresh for non-competitive chili. However, competitive chili is meat and gravy only. If judges see fillers such as onion, tomatos, garlic, etc...It will be thrown out.
> 
> I like to make the same type of substitutions when cooking at home for family or friends, however never at cook-offs.


took the words out of my mouth


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

You can still use onions and peppers with out cutting them up and then fish them out afterward. I would also suggest using fresh comino instead of powder.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Some things I use when I want a smokier chili:

1. FRESH Ground Roasted Cumin (Comino) seeds - I buy them in huge bags at indian markets and pan roast them myself for 3-5 minutes on high then grind them just before using them that way the essential oils never age/dissipate

2. Smoked Paprika

3. Chipotle Powder

4. Smoked Ancho Powder

5. Roasted Garlic

6. Roasted Peppers.... I vary the peppers based on heat level desired and usually use anchos, jalapenos, de arbol, serranos, mexi bells, cascabels, and sometimes habaneros. Always roasted, skinned, seeded, and chopped fine.

7. Roasted Tomatoes - Roast them yourself just like the peppers by charring them over flame or in a pan them placing them in a plastic or paper bag to steam and cool then remove the skin. Puree.

8. Roasted onions pureed. 

9. Plain American pilsner beer... nothing fancy here! Someitmes I'll substitute a Cornoa but usually I save those for drinkin'

I also use a combo of coarse ground or diced beef/deer/elk/moose (Friends out of state send me some of their kills each year, great to have those friends!). I will use a store bought beef broth if I don't have the time ingredients to make one. I also use masa harina (Corn flour) to thicken the chili if needed. 

I agree with Sea aggie and the previous poster as well that you really cannot measure, yo just have to add/taste/adjust.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Did the lab get a bowl? I do the same thing with the saltines--substitute for masa--and I am definitely trying the fried egg on the bottom of a bowl of chili next time I make chili. rs


----------



## txhooker (Sep 29, 2009)

Make your own chili powder. works much better. Here is the recipe. Its from a chef. You can buy dried chilis at most HEB's.

3 ancho chiles, stemmed, seeded and sliced 
3 cascabel chiles, stemmed, seeded and sliced 
3 dried arbol chiles, stemmed, seeded and sliced 
2 tablespoons whole cumin seeds 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon dried oregano 
1 teaspoon paprika 
Directions
Place all of the chiles and the cumin into a medium nonstick saute pan or cast iron skillet over medium-high heat. Cook, moving the pan around constantly, until you begin to smell the cumin toasting, approximately 4 to 5 minutes. Set aside and cool completely.
Once cool, place the chiles and cumin into the carafe of a blender along with the garlic powder, oregano, and paprika. Process until a fine powder is formed. Allow the powder to settle for at least a minute before removing the lid of the carafe. Store in an airtight container for up to 6 months. 

Just take the blender outside when you open it unless you like to sneeze for about an hour. This recipe makes a bunch of chili powder and you wont have to buy store bought for a while.


----------



## rbenson123 (Jun 28, 2009)

2 table spoons of masa flour will help instead of crackers


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Have you tried smoking the vegetables?


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

The one thing I can see to make it better is pitch the beef...... I use deer meat.......What ???? I like it.....


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

fishtale said:


> I agree, substitute fresh for non-competitive chili. However, competitive chili is meat and gravy only. If judges see fillers such as onion, tomatos, garlic, etc...It will be thrown out.
> 
> I like to make the same type of substitutions when cooking at home for family or friends, however never at cook-offs.


I know, I know. On the other hand, he asked for "Better", not "Better for a contest"...

I haven't participated in a Chili cookoff since we used to have them at the Round Top Rifle Association Hall and Armadillo was it's own category.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

I have heard this and forgotten about it. Thanks.



rbenson123 said:


> 2 table spoons of masa flour will help instead of crackers


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

#1 is great idea and easily accompolished.

I do use the Chipotle grinder as opposed to previously ground chipotle powder

I have used venison quite a bit, but deer season hasn't started yet.

I haven't ever measured anything, which got me in trouble one time when I OD'd on cayenne for someone's taste (not mine).

thanks again, all good suggestions, especially roasted the tomatoes, peppers and garlic, I can do all those without the use of a smoker.



seattleman1969 said:


> Some things I use when I want a smokier chili:
> 
> 1. FRESH Ground Roasted Cumin (Comino) seeds - I buy them in huge bags at indian markets and pan roast them myself for 3-5 minutes on high then grind them just before using them that way the essential oils never age/dissipate
> 
> ...


----------



## yakattack (Feb 18, 2009)

use *Masa Harina to thicken instead of flour or Saltines. *


----------



## Brian Constantine (Jul 12, 2004)

Packet of Sazon Goya the last 30 minutes before serving...I like the Cilantro-Tomato seasoned one.....Oh yeah...and the adobo sauce from a small can of chipotles con adobo for the smoke/heat. Do not use any tomato products other than the Sazon and the adobo sauce. No beans ever.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

I have only one small contest, but I have a suggestion. Substitute some ground pork for 1/3 of your beef and use a couple of minced habeneros and one jalepeno.


----------

